# Connecting Bar?



## K Williams (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone here ever use a ironworker's connecting bar for strength training? 30" x 7/8" of solid steel.

http://www.amazon.com/KLEIN-TOOLS-C.../ref=sr_1_23/105-5164824-4710867?ie=UTF8&s=hi


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Interesting!

Haven't used one personally but I'd be interested in trying one out.   Wouldn't mind having one of those under the seat of my car, either.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 29, 2006)

They come in 24", 30" and 36", and 3/4" or 7/8" diameters. Used for connecting steel beams, etc. Klein Tools and Stanley Proto make them.


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats really good to know.  I've worked out with a bokken as a way of building up strenght, I really like the idea of working out with something like a connecting bar.

Good find!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a couple of pieces of rebar in the school and a couple of steel pipes about 24 inches long for strengh training


----------

